# Curly golden retriever



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Welcome! Sweet puppy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To be absolutely honest, I'd be wondering if there is some poodle behind her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You might find some of this interesting. I've seen some very wavy coated Goldens, it's way back in the beginning of the breed but there are some curly coated retrievers, tweed water spaniel is one of the foundations and is curly coated. No telling exactly what's behind your dog if you don't have a pedigree or AKC registration number but it's fun to look.

Take a look at some of these dogs: Dogs Past – The Golden Retriever Club









Michael of Moreton – Natural History


Posts about Michael of Moreton written by SWestfall3




retrieverman.net













The Correct Golden Retriever Coat


An open letter to breeders and judges: What could be more glamorous than this image: A handsome golden retriever, running happily through a field; a spectacular dog with a shiny, silky and soft coa…




grcc.net










Top Flight Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies, Breeders - Wisconsin


Top Flight Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies, Golden Retriever Breeders - Wisconsin



topflightgoldenretrievers.com


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nolefan said:


> I've seen some very wavy coated Goldens, it's way back in the beginning of the breed but there are some curly coated retrievers, tweed water spaniel is one of the foundations and is curly coated.


I think that the curls on Michael are not as excessive or tight as those on the golden retriever that the retrieverman was comparing to. I look at that and think that dog looks much like many goldens today who have wavy or curly coats. You see the twirls and ripples in the usual places (around the ruff, ripples on the back, and curly trousers). I have seen curly goldens. 

And fwiw - I've also seen curly coated retrievers. Really nasty ones, btw (dog aggressive). The curls are much tighter and uniform than the OP's dog.

The tight curls on the OP's dog - I honestly have not seen a purebred golden with curls that tight. Putting aside any assumptions about what's behind her, I'd be wondering if the coat is naturally curly, but also damaged by improper grooming. The coat itself looks dull and really looks like it needs a good bath and blow dry to get dead coat out. And absolutely should never have clippers used on it.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

curly coated golden??


As far as Barkley's coat--it wasn't more water-resistant, but a little bit harder to dry because the curls retained it so well. His coat was wiry when we first adopted him. He was on BARF but we switched him because he literally smelled awful and was greasy. Once we did his coat thickened and it...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nolefan said:


> curly coated golden??
> 
> 
> As far as Barkley's coat--it wasn't more water-resistant, but a little bit harder to dry because the curls retained it so well. His coat was wiry when we first adopted him. He was on BARF but we switched him because he literally smelled awful and was greasy. Once we did his coat thickened and it...
> ...


?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That one pic is VERY curly- I have never seen a Golden with that tight a curl to the coat... OTOH, I see very few Goldens who are not properly groomed and dried so maybe some of the curl is a lack of proper blow dry technique. I'd love to groom that dog- it'd be fun to see how straight I could get the coat- but one time isn't going to make it lay straight, it needs training. I too think that it needs a good deshedding because it looks dull and not at all fresh.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I have friends (two separate friends I’m thinking of) and each has a Golden with quite a lot of curl to the coat. One of these dogs is an import from the Netherlands, and she is exceptionally well bred. Her coat is more of the wavy golden coat, and since she is shown it is blown dry quite often and her owner can get it to lay flat.

The other friends Golden is so curly, his tail and feathering are literally almost ringlets. He is not well bred, lacks an undercoat and ended up diagnosed with hypothyroid and was treated for parasites. They thought that treatment would improve his coat but it is still as curly as ever.

Some Goldens are wavier than others, but I think above posters are right about the coat getting curlier than usual, due to the coat being damaged and dry. I’m a sticker about blow drying Denver nice and straight (even though he has a mostly straight coat) and I would love to get my hands on this dog for a grooming ?


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

You’re breeder hasn’t seen enough goldens! My first girl was pretty curly. I loved her coat and look. Embrace the curls!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Totally normal coat. 

I‘d like to see the pedigree. I’m guessing Stanley Steamer, who just died by the way, is in the pedigree. 

Lots of goldens have a tight curly coat. Some even curlier than this. My new girl’s dam, who has Stanley behind her, also is curly. Interestingly Stanley did not have curly fur himself, but a lot of his pups do.

Skyriver Goldens in Oregon has a lot of curly goldens too. 

You could get a DNA test from Embark. It will give you all the genes like tall/short, curly/straight, shed or not, etc. If you do, fill us in on the results. 

By the way the gene that makes Curly Coat Retrievers curly, is not the same gene in goldens. Although I’ve thought about the super curly dogs like yours and wondered if it wasn’t the same gene as the Curly Coat Retrievers, since they are in golden retriever pedigrees.


----------



## captvik (Feb 4, 2019)

Yanni17 said:


> I have a question does anyone else have a pure breed golden retriever with curly hair? Every groomer tell me she the only golden retriever with curly hair they have seen.
> View attachment 869444
> View attachment 869445


Our girl Lexie looks just like your girl....she comes from a breeder in Spokane, WA. Do a search for the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) breed standard for Golden Retrievers. They seem to hold curly Goldens in pretty high regard.


----------



## captvik (Feb 4, 2019)

Yanni17 said:


> I have a question does anyone else have a pure breed golden retriever with curly hair? Every groomer tell me she the only golden retriever with curly hair they have seen.
> View attachment 869444
> View attachment 869445


Check out this link: A throwback to the curlies in the golden retriever foundational pedigrees


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For anyone who is curious... 

CKC Golden retriever breed standard. It's not really much different than the AKC golden retriever breed standard. And the word "curly" is not used. 










With CKC you kinda see more diversity with championships probably because it's a little easier to get a championship. You need to get 10 points on your dog to earn a championship. And then one win has to be a 2 point win.

So if there are 2 dogs entered in a show - that is a single point win.
If there are 3-5 dogs entered in a show - that is a 2 point win.

With AKC, you need 15 points on your dog to win a championship. Six of those points need to be major wins (minimally a 3 point major). Every year AKC adjusts point schedules for all the different divisions across the state to decide how many dogs need to be entered in order to earn a major. The more isolated states, you have to beat fewer dogs vs most of the other states where you have to beat 20 dogs in order to get a 3 point major.

Another difference that I hear about re Canada is a lot of the shows are pretty small and electricity is not guaranteed. This means you do not have people bathing/fluffing their dogs prior to showing them. Unless they are big handlers and groom at their RV's (which yes, I know of at least one pro handler who I believe has handled the top winning dogs over there.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's a pedigree of a bitch that throws about 50% super curly coats, the rest are wavy coats. Pedigree: Skyrivers Three Tooth Susitna Sophie JH


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Voila!!She is flying to a San Francisco rescue together with her bonded buddy.Purepred or not she is one of the most beautiful creature on the earth.A babydoll


----------

